# WA1 - WA1 Resources



## Dona Ferentes (8 February 2022)

Listed today ... holding on above the 20c issue price; now 26c

Three leading Exploration Locations​_We operate within Western Australia, a premier mining jurisdiction, with a strategic focus on metals essential for a sustainable low-carbon future.

WA1 has three exploration projects, each having the ability to deliver a meaningful discovery through the use of systematic and disciplined exploration._

West Arunta Projects​Tier 1 IOCG Prospects with Drill-Ready Targets         

Madura Projects​Large Greenfield Geophysical Anomalies Demanding Further Work       

Hidden Valley​Significant Untested Anomalies Along-Strike from IGO



*Listing date*8 February 2022 12:00PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*http://www.wa1.com.au/
Ph: (08) 6478 7866*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*WA1*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*17 December 2021*Underwriter
*Not underwritten. Euroz Hartleys Limited (Lead Manager).


----------



## greggles (26 October 2022)

Exciting rare earths find at the West Arunta Project announced today by WA1. Nice thick intersection and a really good result for the first hole drilled.







Looks like they've just intersected the top part of a mineralised zone. Further drilling to deeper areas should flesh out what they have here.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (27 October 2022)

greggles said:


> Exciting rare earths find at the West Arunta Project announced today by WA1. Nice thick intersection and a really good result for the first hole drilled.
> 
> View attachment 148479
> 
> ...



Bought in at 70c today 😂


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 October 2022)

another sleeper. One hour change over the last few days. (missed it <_boring, boring, boring, trading halt, whooshka_>)


----------



## Swervin Mervin (28 October 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Bought in at 70c today 😂



Can’t believe it hasn’t retraced yet as my buy is usually the top. Now 94c


----------



## Swervin Mervin (1 November 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Can’t believe it hasn’t retraced yet as my buy is usually the top. Now 94c



lol now $2


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 November 2022)

So far, still going !!  Ten bagger in a week (for someone)  Now in a *Trading Halt *till Thursday.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (2 November 2022)

Damn another day to wait


----------



## greggles (4 November 2022)

Watching this one go to the moon. Why do I always miss out on the ten baggers? Congratulation to those holding from sub 20c!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Damn another day to wait



_so far only a Please Explain reply_

The Company considers the following factors could potentially explain the recent trading in its securities.

(a) There has been substantial recent media coverage of the Company’s mineralised carbonatite system discovery that may explain recent trading in the Company’s shares. 
(b) On 18 August 2022, WA1 announced completion of drilling at its West Arunta Project, including preliminary geological and visual observations from the drilling program.
(c) On 26 October 2022, WA1 announced the discovery of a mineralised carbonatite system, the first of its kind in the West Arunta region, in the first P2 target drillhole (PARC003) completed by WA1 as part of its recent drilling campaign. 
(d) As flagged in the 26 October 2022 announcement, the Company is now assaying all single-metre splits for the entire length of the PARC003 discovery hole (including the top 74m of the hole). Following enquiries with ALS Laboratories Perth, the Company anticipates that it is likely to receive the single-metre assay results with regard to PARC003 in mid to late November 2022.
(e) The Company has stringent confidentiality protocols in place with ALS Laboratories, its external consultants and internally, including using a secure server with limited access, to ensure all data, including assay results remain confidential.

(f) Additional specific information as requested separately by ASX:
  ...... (1) As announced to ASX on 26 October 2022, the Company is awaiting assay results from ALS Laboratories for the remaining 6 holes. Preliminary, partial and incomplete composite assay results from limited intervals have been received from 2 of 3 holes at the P1 target (PARC002 and PARC004) and 2 of 3 holes at the Luni target (LURC002 and LURC003). Following enquiries with ALS Laboratories Perth, assays for these drill holes are currently expected to be received mid to late next week. Analysis at ALS Laboratories is ongoing with regard to all holes and also includes re-assaying of certain intervals within the preliminary and incomplete intervals as noted above. Following the receipt of assays further analysis may be required utilising varying assay methodologies (e.g. overlimit analysis, if required, via lithium borate fusion ME-MS85 and MEXRF30).  It is intended assay results will be released to the market once they have been received from ALS Laboratories and have undergone comprehensive review and QA/QC by the Company to ensure confidence in the quality and accuracy of the data.
....... (2) Petrographic analysis is being undertaken in relation to all 7 drill holes. A draft report by the Company’s external consultant contains preliminary and incomplete petrographic observations and is currently undergoing internal review, with unresolved queries present that require further engagement with the consultant and receipt of assay geochemical results before any determinations can be made.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (5 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _so far only a Please Explain reply_
> 
> The Company considers the following factors could potentially explain the recent trading in its securities.
> 
> ...



Had every right to capitulate yesterday but fought back strongly with ultimately $2 being to tough to crack with traders exiting. According to the speedo there’s a bit happening next week. 83c to $1.76 this week. $1.76 to ?????? next week


----------



## Swervin Mervin (7 November 2022)

Sold out today and bought into KFM. I was worried about the assays


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2022)

> WA1 looking to raise $7 million to $10 million via a single-tranche share placement. Its brokers were offering shares at* $2.00 *each, which was a 13 per cent premium to the last close.



 Has been in Trading Halt, now suspension to raise the money...,  Money for _drilling and exploration at its West Arunta project, determination of drilling targets at Madura and Hidden Valley and for general working capital._

- First drilling of the Luni target has confirmed the discovery of a *new *Niobium REE mineralised carbonatite system 
 - Luni is located 30km from the P2 target and is the *second *significant discovery made in WA1’s maiden drill program in the West Arunta


----------



## rcw1 (18 November 2022)

Good morning 
Up 61.58% - gone to Pluto
Not holding.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------

